
TouchStudio Lets Windows Phone 7 Users Program Directly On Their Phone - kevruger
http://www.ohgizmo.com/2011/04/12/microsoft-researchs-touchstudio-lets-windows-phone-7-users-program-directly-on-their-phone/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Ohgizmo+%28OhGizmo%21%29
======
larrik
Neat!

I actually got pretty productive with programming on my Treo through VNC (over
2G, not even Edge!). Something that just really has never been practical on my
iPhone, due to the virtual keyboard.

------
jf
Oh, and if you want to see what TouchStudio looks like "in action", you can
see the authors of TouchStudio using it here:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Peli/TouchStudio-Script-
Your-...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Peli/TouchStudio-Script-Your-Phone-
ON-Your-Phone)

------
jf
It was surprisingly easy to write a program in TouchStudio to display the
pictures from reddit.com/r/pics!

Here's the "source": <http://screencast.com/t/EMHLAcLVC>

And here's what it looks like after running and scrolling a bit:
<http://screencast.com/t/W57MX2xcCZ>

------
erikpukinskis
One of my earliest "useful" programs was a gambling game I wrote on my TI-80.
I think this kind of thing is fantastic, and will breed a new generation of
programmers.

------
barista
Now that's something a hacker would love. I am going to give it a shot. Lot of
interesting scenarios to think of: Calling home number if office is not
answered, Not uploading to skydrive if the pictures are taken at a specific
location (home etc)

